# [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Skype



## xmj (Feb 8, 2014)

I've updated the linux_base-c6 port [1] to use CentOS 6.5 binaries, as many people requested
after I got it to use 6.4 in January. 

Likewise, I've taken and upgraded all linux-c6 ports mav@ had on his repository. Please test even more! [2]

I used Skype 4.2.0.13 as a test to see if the combined base/ports would indeed work. It runs like a charm 


Best,
-xmj

-- 
[1] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 0001.patch
[2] http://xmj.me/freebsd/linux-ports.txz and http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Very nice!


----------



## scottro (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

https://github.com/cpu82/skype4-ports

is where folks who haven't done this should start.  The instructions are fairly sparse, IMHO, but will at least get someone started.


----------



## scottro (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Actually, I'm getting an error when trying to install skype4.  


> skype-4.2.0.13.tar.bz2 is not in /usr/ports/distfiles.  Either /usr/ports/net-im/skype4/distinfo is out of date or skype-4.2.0.13.tar.bz2 is spelled incorrectly.


.  
This turns out to be because distinfo has 4.2.0.11, using this the newest skype4 port that was provided.  I then downloaded the 4.2.0.13 tarball and ran 
	
	



```
make makesum
```
 in /usr/ports/net-im/skype4.  

At that point it installed without problem.  It still doesn't work properly for me on the machine that I tried it on, but that's another post.  If I don't change sound device to OSS, I get no sound, and if I do that, it then dies as soon as I start a call with a message of failed audio capture. I suspect this has more to do with the machine I have, as others have it working well.

I also found that trying to install linux-c6-flashplugin11 failed, with an error that it couldn't open the linux-mplayer-plugin/Makefile.npapi.  
At this point, these ports seem incomplete, or at least needing someone with more time and knowledge than myself to test.


----------



## xmj (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> https://github.com/cpu82/skype4-ports



The annoying thing is that I found this repo right after I was done with my work. Speaking of which, it is work in progress.

I'll try to get the -c6 ports into the main portstree as soon as I'm done cleaning up the
Mk/bsd.linux-rpm.mk and Mk/bsd.sites.mk files -- an as soon as I've been able to test with both -c6 and -f10 ports,
so as to not break compatibility for existing installs.


----------



## xmj (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/
contains a working version of Fedora 10 and CentOS 6.5 ports - 95 and counting.

You can use them with something like


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=c6
#OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
#OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```

in /etc/make.conf. Note that the skype4 port contained in the repository will - to my knowledge - only work with CentOS 6.5, as it requires newer Qt libraries. If you know better, fix it and submit a Pull Request.


----------



## scottro (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I finally got a little time to try this tonight.  The instructions were good, but a few problems. The skype install gave me a stop error because linux-c6-qt47-x11 didn't have a pkg-descr file.  I manually created one, then it installed without problem.  However, seems to be missing some linux compat libs.  I've got linuxprocfs properly loaded, and the compat/linux/lib directory seems populated.  However, I get

```
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/local/share/skype/skype)
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0)
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /lib/libuuid.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libSM.so.6)
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libICE.so.6)
```

Trying the c6 version of the flashplugin also failed during installation of linux-c6-pango.   It required a directory that was missing, I made the directory and then it installed. However, once again it didn't work.  When I went to youtube to try to play a flash video, firefox froze.  Running it from terminal was giving similar errors to the skype ones,, such as

```
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin  /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libICE.so.6)
```

I wonder if there's some linux 32 bit lib compatibility that I've overlooked.

Hopefully, I'm the only one with these issues, as I haven't seen anyone else mentioning them.


----------



## xmj (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> The skype install gave me a stop error because linux-c6-qt47-x11 didn't have a pkg-descr file.


Good catch, I've since fixed it in the Github repo.



```
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/local/share/skype/skype)
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0)
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /lib/libuuid.so.1: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libSM.so.6)
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libICE.so.6)
```

Two questions here:
1. Are you trying to build it on FreeBSD 10.0?
2. Do you have emulators/linux_base-c6 installed? It should install an uptodate libc.so.6 into /compat/linux/lib/



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> Trying the c6 version of the flashplugin also failed during installation of linux-c6-pango.   It required a directory that was missing, I made the directory and then it installed.



Could you provide some error logs? It worked fine on my box.
Also, I noted that I accidently committed the work directory to github. That's fixed since.


```
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin  /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/libICE.so.6)
```

Same error as above.


----------



## scottro (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I won't get a chance to look at this again for a bit.  I will try to get back to you this weekend.  (And thank you very much for the quick response)
I started with installing skype, and I know it pulled in many CentOS-6 packages, but I never specifically checked if it installed the linux-base one.  I already reverted it back to the Fedora base one, so can't check.  
Yes, this is on FreeBSD-10.  Is that what caused the issues?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

It looks like it's missing glibc or it's looking for the wrong version.


----------



## xmj (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> I won't get a chance to look at this again for a bit.  I will try to get back to you this weekend.  (And thank you very much for the quick response)
> I started with installing skype, and I know it pulled in many CentOS-6 packages, but I never specifically checked if it installed the linux-base one.



Unless you've specifically overridden it in /etc/make.conf as described elsewhere in this thread, you will most likely be stuck with emulators/linux_base-f10.

CentOS 6.5 has a recent-enough GLIBC, 

`xmj@mx12:~$ strings /compat/linux/lib/libc.so.6 |grep GLIBC`                                                                                                                  -- INSERT --

```
[...snip]
GLIBC_2.9
GLIBC_2.10
GLIBC_2.11
GLIBC_2.12
GLIBC_PRIVATE
```


----------



## scottro (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I did put in the required lines in /etc/make.conf and also followed instructions for removing the f10 based ports.  I'll give it another shot in the next few days. Do you think that the fact that it's FreeBSD-10 makes a difference?


----------



## xmj (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

No, I was a bit confused at first as to which GLIBC you were missing; FreeBSD 10.0 doesn't come with stdlibc++ until you make it to. But that's irrelevant to the point at hand.


----------



## scottro (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Great.  And once again, I do appreciate the quick responses, especially as it's something that I'm just playing around with, not something that's essential to me.  I repeat, great job on the instructions---earlier in the thread I complained about instructions being somewhat sparse, but the ones you provide at github were extremely clear.


----------



## scottro (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I gave it another shot, on a fresh VM, with no Linux anything installed. This time, the problem was that when I tried `kldload linuxprocfs` I got a message that there was no such file or directory.
I had already installed the CentOS-6 base.  This was a clean install, so there was no Fedora base originally installed.  I installed skype anyway, and this time it installed without any issues.  When I started it, it didn't give errors, but once I accepted the terms, I just got a big white window that accepted no input. 

Although this one didn't work either, I think there's been some improvement with last time, when I had to manually add a pkg-descr and a directory.


----------



## scottro (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I should add that these are not complaints.  I certainly wouldn't be able to create these ports.  Unfortunately, I don't have time to really assist in troubleshooting, and since, as I've mentioned, others don't seem to be having similar problems, I'd say there's a good chance that I'm simply overlooking things so that no real troubleshooting of your ports, which, as you've said, are working for you, is necessary.


----------



## xmj (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> I gave it another shot, on a fresh VM, with no Linux anything installed. This time, the problem was that when I tried `kldload linuxprocfs` I got a message that there was no such file or directory.


It's `kldload linprocfs`, linprocfs.ko exists in /boot/kernel by default.



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> When I started it, it didn't give errors, but once I accepted the terms, I just got a big white window that accepted no input.



Do yourself a favor and start skype from a command line. It should print out more lines that could be helpful in debugging. 




			
				scottro said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't have time to really assist in troubleshooting, and since, as I've mentioned, others don't seem to be having similar problems, I'd say there's a good chance that I'm simply overlooking things so that no real troubleshooting of your ports, which, as you've said, are working for you, is necessary.




That's why this post has [CFT] in the title -- Call for Testing. I don't find every single error myself, so before those ports can/will get into the main FreeBSD
ports tree they need to be checked to work on all versions, without much extra config. I don't have that kind of hardware that allows me to do this, so things
are, essentially, expected to break, and I appreciate every single report that it does/doesn't.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I have not tested it yet, just cheering at this point.  The Linux base ports have needed updating for a long time.


----------



## scottro (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Ok, I was sure that I'd just erred with what I posted here, that I'd actually _typed_ linprocfs, not linuxprocfs, however, looking through my history, I saw that I had typed linuxprocfs.  That seems to have fixed it on the VirtualMachine install (that has no sound or camera.)  Next step will be to try it on a physical machine and see how it goes, hopefully at some point today.


----------



## scottro (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Just tried on a laptop.  (Clevo, Intel graphics, Intel sound card.)  

Installation works.  Testing video works.  However, when I try to make a test call, firstly, I have to change speaker default sound from Default to oss.  Then, it begins to ring the test call, but fades and dies with a message audio capture failed.  

The output in the terminal window is (and this starts as soon as I click make a test call)


```
ALSA lib conf.c:4664:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2209:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4185:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:4185:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:4185:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4664:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2209:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
ALSA lib conf.c:4185:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
ALSA lib conf.c:4185:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name
ALSA lib conf.c:4185:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib conf.c:4664:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory
ALSA lib pcm.c:2209:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
```

Meanwhile the flash plugin installs properly and nspluginwrapper seems to run properly, but doesn't find any plugins.  Trying a deinstall reinstall, I find that nspluginwrapper depends upon the f10 emulators.  So, (he writes, having no idea how much work is involved), maybe the Linux ports should include a CentOS-6 friendly version of nspluginwrapper? 

Anyway, this is the closest I've gotten to having Skype work on FreeBSD, and I suspect part of the issue is flakey cheap or old notebook hardware.  Hopefully, you'll get some other testers.


----------



## scottro (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Ok, trying again on an i386 netbook. One problem that I've already had with two of the dependent ports is that they are looking for ports with i386 in the rpm name, whereas CentOS has named almost all of them with i686.  The first two that gave me the issue were the linux-c6-alsa-lib port.  I downloaded it from CentOS, put it in the distfiles subdirectory where it belonged, and renamed it from i686 to i386.  Then the next one was the alsa-plugins-oss port.  Same fix.  After that, another one for sqlite, at which point I gave up as it looks as if I'd have to do it for about 8 more ports or so.


----------



## xmj (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hi,

I'm pretty sure that's an issue with ports/Mk/bsd.linux-rpm.mk and your using the i386 arch. 

I've put the following into it:


```
.  if ${ARCH} == "amd64"
.    if ${USE_LINUX} == "c6"
LINUX_RPM_ARCH?=    i686    # ?= because of nasty c5 qt ports
.    else
LINUX_RPM_ARCH?=    i386    # the linuxulator does not yet support amd64 code
.    endif
.  elif ${ARCH} == "powerpc"
LINUX_RPM_ARCH?=    ppc
.  else
LINUX_RPM_ARCH?=    ${ARCH}
.  endif
```

...which needs a bit of love to make it usable on i386.

I'll look into it later today and see that the changes get on Github.


----------



## scottro (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Thanks.  I may not get another chance to play with it for a few days though.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Testing these now on 10-stable, amd64.  No problems with installation, but the Flash player does not seem to work in Firefox.

Also, I get this error trying to run Skype:

```
/usr/local/share/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Did I miss something?


----------



## scottro (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

The flash issue sounds like what  I've been experiencing.   See my post above about nspluginwrapper seeming to insist upon Fedora.   

I feel as if I got the libssl.so.6 error at some point--maybe in one of my first attempts, when I think I missed something but am not sure what. 
I want to say it was one that happened when I first removed the f10 stuff and installed the c6 and didn't happen when I did a fresh install and went right to using c6, but at this point, my memory is hazy. 
Ok, I think that everything after my first sentence is pretty useless.  "Errm, yeah, I think that happened to me too, but not sure when or how I fixed it."


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

There is /compat/linux/lib/libssl.so.7 from security/linux-f10-openssl.  Is there a c6 replacement, or should that have been removed first?


----------



## scottro (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

My guess is that that should have been removed.  Unless the README has changed since I downloaded it, one of the first steps was to remove all the f10 stuff.  (Goes to check--yup, looks like it should be removed.)
Quote from the README


> Installing CentOS 6.5 ports
> 
> First you should uninstall linux-f10* ports and its dependencies. To make it easier, you can use pkg(8) for that purpose:
> 
> ...


.

So, I would think that that port would have been covered under the linux-f10-* removal.

Also, looking at github, it seems that there is a replacement ssl port there.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Ah, I did that, but that line is not escaped, so it didn't work.  It should be `pkg delete -f linux-f10-\*`.

Oh, and I realize I was looking on my desktop for the ports, not the notebook.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

After really removing all the f10 ports and installing Linux ports for OpenSSL and SQLite, Skype starts.  It has the ALSA audio errors mentioned earlier.

Likewise, no Flash player is found.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

For audio output, press Ctrl-O for options, click Sound Devices, set both Microphone and Speakers to Open Sound System (oss).

Playback works fine, microphone input has trouble on this notebook.  But they both work on the "Echo" test.


----------



## xmj (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Testing these now on 10-stable, amd64.  No problems with installation, but the Flash player does not seem to work in Firefox.



Should be fixed in commit PR 1a38f6c rene@ submitted.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Also, I get this error trying to run Skype:
> 
> ```
> /usr/local/share/skype/skype: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...



Do you have security/linux-c6-openssl-compat (0.9.8) installed?


----------



## lemle (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I tried to merge and install the c6 ports yesterday on FreeBSD 10. It was working, and skype is started. 
The only problem was in the README.md. The OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORTS=c6 variable is not worked for me, i have to change this OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6 (without "S")


----------



## xmj (Mar 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				lemle said:
			
		

> I tried to merge and install the c6 ports yesterday on FreeBSD 10. It was working, and skype is started.
> The only problem was in the README.md. The OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORTS=c6 variable is not worked for me, i have to change this OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6 (without "S")



Hi, thanks for the notice.

In the newest versions found on github and in the latest diff.xz / .txz, you don't need to override the LINUX_BASE_PORT and LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS anymore, as I've inverted the behavior in Mk/bsd.linux-rpm.mk and Mk/bsd.port.mk.

From now on, my version of the Linux ports will automatically default to CentOS 6.5   §e


----------



## xmj (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

As announced earlier today on the freebsd-ports mailing list[1], I've been able 
to fix the Flash error and import all ports that in some way or another depend
on Linux apps (as per ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk or direct
*_DEPENDS )into my Github repo.  

Likewise I added all missing apps and then some.

Please feel free to test the new version(s).

[1] http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-March/090658.html


----------



## scottro (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Just did a quick test, and flash is working.

Woohoo--just added skype and that too is now working.  I had to change all three audio devices to use oss rather than default, but aside from that, just about seamless.  Great work, thank you.


----------



## vadimk (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Have installed everything as described at https://github.com/cpu82/skype4-ports/blob/master/README.md on my FreeBSD 10-STABLE amd64. Everything works fine except Skype can not start to capture from webcamd without Firefox + Flash plugin to init the camera. 
So, basically, to enable video-calls I have to run Firefox, go to http://www.testwebcam.com/ that shows me the picture from webcam and then start Skype. Without this sequence Skype sees the device /dev/video0, but there is no picture from it.
Can someone explain what can be the reason of such strange behaviour and how to fix it?

I have installed nspluginwrapper using the trick with file fedora-release at my /compat/linux/etc folder containing text "Fedora release 10 (Cambridge)". Otherwise  nspluginwrapper refused to install.


----------



## xmj (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				vadimk said:
			
		

> I have installed nspluginwrapper using the trick with file fedora-release at my /compat/linux/etc folder containing text "Fedora release 10 (Cambridge)". Otherwise  nspluginwrapper refused to install.



fedora-release versus redhat-release is used by the Ports system to determine if emulators/linux_base-f10 (or emulators/linux_base-c6) is installed. www/nspluginwrapper from my overlay does not depend on the specific linux version and will work with both.


----------



## vadimk (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Nspluginwrapper does work, but how Skype depends on the result of its work?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I can report that the webcam in an Acer notebook worked without problems for the Skype4 port.  And Flash works with the latest revision.


----------



## scottro (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

In my case, on two separate laptops, I don't think there was such a connection.  On the other hand, now that I think about it, in both cases, I tried flash before trying skype, so maybe there is a relationship.   (Skype is something that I only need on rare occasions, so I tested flash first).


----------



## xmj (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				vadimk said:
			
		

> Have installed everything as described at https://github.com/cpu82/skype4-ports/blob/master/README.md



You're using the wrong git repository. try https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports instead.


----------



## vadimk (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				xmj said:
			
		

> You're using the wrong git repository. try https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports instead.



I have re-installed linux libraries from the new port. The result is the same: after reboot Skype does not give picture from webcam, but after first activation in the browser webcam picture activates at Skype as well.


----------



## icecoke (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hi,

I'm really interested in the -c6 thing, but I guess I missed something 
Currently I'm able to install the emulators/linux_base-c6 fine, but how do you use apps like skype? Where do I install the xorg? In the FreeBSD host, or even in the c6 emulation? Is there a howto for people new to this linux emulation things to go from vanilla FreeBSD to use e.g. skype? At least something like a brief list of steps 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				icecoke said:
			
		

> Is there a howto for people new to this linux emulation things to go from vanilla FreeBSD to use e.g. skype? At least something like a brief list of steps


Please review the relevant section in the handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... uxemu.html


----------



## icecoke (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Please review the relevant section in the handbook: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... uxemu.html



Thanks a lot, but this does answer my questions completely. I was interested in how much and what x things must be installed in the emulation, and what in FreeBSD. I can make some guesses with the informations around, but I was just interested in an available howto about this target. No problem at all.


----------



## scottro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

If you download xmj's linux-ports from git-hub, the README.md actually gives you a pretty good step by step guide of what to install, and what changes to make to various files to getting it working, including the basic steps of Linux emulation.  

https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Instructions are also shown on that page.  Just scroll down.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Just a short report. I've been running www/linux-firefox, astro/google-earth, flash and net-im/skype4 for a few days now. All work fairly well. Skype has some problems with activating or reading the webcam device(Logitech C310), but it's intermittent and also happens using skype in an Ubuntu install on a spare drive. I'm also using the x11/nvidia-driver port and 2D/3D acceleration seems to work perfectly fine with the ports mentioned. Thanks for your work


----------



## xmj (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				icecoke said:
			
		

> I can make some guesses with the informations around, but I was just interested in an available howto about this target. No problem at all.



The beauty of the existing Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk/ system is that you don't actually need to do anything beyond installing net-im/skype4 as described in the README.md mentioned above.

In short, ports is pretty good at dependency resolution.

If you find you need to do anything else beyond the instructions listed, please let me know.

What I don't know is what's going to happen if you try to install these ports on a VM that currently does not have X installed.

But then, I don't really care as installing X is documented in the handbook and should be common-sense to run X apps.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

When do you plan to commit these?


----------



## scottro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

By the way, I'm not sure if I've also said thanks--but many, many thanks for your work, documentation, and willingness to help when things didn't work well.  As I'm pretty sure I've said somewhere in this thread, skype now works for me as long as I change sound devices from default to OSS, and flash now works without me doing anything but merging your Linux ports and installing it.


----------



## xmj (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> When do you plan to commit these?



I've submitted PR ports/186820. I should probably request an exp-run soon and get one of the committers to take that PR


----------



## xmj (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm not sure if I've also said thanks--but many, many thanks for your work, documentation, and willingness to help when things didn't work well.



You're welcome!



			
				scottro said:
			
		

> As I'm pretty sure I've said somewhere in this thread, skype now works for me as long as I change sound devices from default to OSS, and flash now works without me doing anything but merging your Linux ports and installing it.



Skype should by now *just work* -- I've changed the config file installed by audio/linux-c6-alsa-plugins-oss on Sunday to make OSS the default.


----------



## scottro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Yup, you're right.  Just did another quick test install, following the instructions, and skype just worked, no need for any adjustments on my part.  Gets better and better.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Thanks a lot for this work 
I can report one probelm this skype installation causes, though. It installs a linux DRI package linux-c6-**dri*  as a dependency, installing libGL.so** , which conflicts with the file from x11/nvidia-driver installed into the same place in /compat/linux. 
How could I handle this one? In Linux I would just overwrite the files, but here on FreeBSD this doesn't seem possible with the existing packaging tools.

Thanks a lot in any case.


----------



## xmj (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> I can report one probelm this skype installation causes, though. It installs a linux DRI package linux-c6-**dri*  as a dependency [...]




I've added an issue on Github for this problem here- https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/issues/16.

Please be patient on this one. As PR ports/187786 delivered results yesterday there's still a lot of things in the backlog before I get towards cleaning up Skype's DRI conflicts.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Sure, I'll be patient on this one. Besides, I'm in no hurry with skype. I was actually trying to run DraftSight and since it required more recent version of glibc, I had to use your  version of linux_base-c6.

EDIT:
After my successful efforts to run DraftSight in linux compat mode I can figure out the quick and "dirty" fix for the libGL.so file problem. It'll be to manually extract the linux DRI RPM into /compat/linux, without portmaster knowing about it, so it will then have no problem installing x11/nvidia-driver and overwriting the file in question. 
And anyway, from my longtime experience with nvidia-driver in linux and other Unix systems I understand it that nvidia-driver, when installing, provides its own GL libs anyway, so it deletes those installed (moves them to a backup location). Given this, I don't see why libGL.so from the DRI installation is supposed to be such a terrible problem that the installer should exit with errors...


----------



## xmj (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> After my successful efforts to run DraftSight in linux compat mode I can figure out the quick and "dirty" fix for the libGL.so file problem. It'll be to manually extract the linux DRI RPM into /compat/linux, without portmaster knowing about it, so it will then have no problem installing x11/nvidia-driver and overwriting the file in question.



The Right Way to Do That (tm) is to do it like in games/linux-rtcw as seen here- https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/blob/master/games/linux-rtcw/Makefile#L29:
* provide an option for NVIDIA_GL (lines 29,30)
* conditionally set the RUN_DEPENDS on either x11/nvidia-driver or graphics/linux-c6-dri as seen in lines 34-38

If you'd like to play around with it and then submit a working patch, I'd welcome that


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Thanks for the link, @xmj . These lines were already present in the Makefile, though commented out. So I uncommented them and made them look exactly like the lines in the Makefile you linked to. So what? It works OK with no downsides visible yet!

Only, I don't know how to make patches. Besides, there's this strange behaviour in skype: it only works when started as root!
When started as non root it doesn't start up at all.


----------



## xmj (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> When started as non root it doesn't start up at all.



That's an issue we've identified on http://www.bsdforen.de before. So far no one has come up with a real solution, but I found this workaround:


```
$ skype --secondary
```

will let you start a Skype instance even if it for some reason believes you're already running one. 

I suspect there's a stale lockfile lying around somewhere, though I do have no idea where to look.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				xmj said:
			
		

> free-and-bsd said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I suspect there's a stale lockfile lying around somewhere, though I do have no idea where to look.


Neither have I found any, even using locate or truss didn't give anything. BTW, could it be linked to webcamd? Because this one deals with devices and device drivers, and that may need root privileges...
Actually, from what I remember from my Windows Skype experiences, it must all be in ~/.Skype folder. So maybe look into /root/.Skype for that matter? Will check it.


----------



## plutonium (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hi folks, I've just installed net-im/skype4 on my Lenovo IdeaPad S400 with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64. I'd say that the result slightly differs from anything described in this thread. Well:


* Sound: works great, audio calls with built-in microphone work.
* Camera detection: skype correctly detects my camera in Options -> Video Devices. Pressing Test button starts video of myself, camera led light turns on.
* Video call: doesn't start. (Options -> Video Devices -> Start my video automatically is checked.)
* Video incoming call: no popup video window appears.
Very strange because camera is detected and working, isn't it? When I try a videocall, skype doesn't emit any error message into terminal (except three fontconfig errors/warnings). An another Linux application (Flash plugin) uses the camera without problems.

What could it be? What kind of info should I post?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Any update on when are these going to be committed?  They are working here, and there have been security advisories for several of the linux-f10 ports.


----------



## xmj (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Unsure. I'll hopefully have the patches ready for a second exprun this weekend (25th/26th) including CVE/CESA fixes to linux-c6- ports.
After that's submitted and the usual fixing, I think it becomes a matter of someone else reviewing them (emulation@? other ideas?).


----------



## jozze (May 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Seeing how almost entire Linux compatibility layer based on Fedora 10 is now vulnerable to Heartbleed, will this port replace it anytime soon, or will it still be in testing for a while?

Also, do you think that Steam for Linux will be able to run here on FreeBSD now?


----------



## xmj (May 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				jozze said:
			
		

> Seeing how almost entire Linux compatibility layer based on Fedora 10 is now vulnerable to Heartbleed, will this port replace it anytime soon, or will it still be in testing for a while?



Our Linux stack is *not vulnerable to Heartbleed* as Fedora 10 uses OpenSSL 0.9.8g and Heartbleed only applies to unmitigated OpenSSL versions between 1.0.1 and 1.0.1g. Also it only applies to applications running as daemons and linking against those libraries ...

Of course, due to being that old security/linux-f10-openssl is vulnerable to multiple other critical vulnerabilities:

CVE-2009-1377
CVE-2009-1378
CVE-2011-3207
CVE-2011-3210



			
				jozze said:
			
		

> Also, do you think that Steam for Linux will be able to run here on FreeBSD now?



Not until someone manages to implement epoll and eventfd syscalls. Please see this thread: viewtopic.php?&t=40691


----------



## jozze (May 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Oh, thanks. I thought that most of the security issues with Linux stack originated from the recent Heartbleed bug. But where do these vulnerabilities stem from then?

```
$ pkg audit
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1 is vulnerable:
expat2 -- Parser crash with specially formatted UTF-8 sequences
CVE: CVE-2009-3720
WWW: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/5f030587-e39a-11de-881e-001aa0166822.html

linux-f10-png-1.2.37_2 is vulnerable:
png -- memory corruption/possible remote code execution
CVE: CVE-2011-3048
WWW: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/262b92fe-81c8-11e1-8899-001ec9578670.html

linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 is vulnerable:
tiff -- Multiple integer overflows
CVE: CVE-2009-2347
WWW: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/8816bf3a-7929-11df-bcce-0018f3e2eb82.html
```
I also had to remove www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 and some other linux-f10* ports.

Are these ports going to be fixed (can they be fixed at all?), or should I just replace the lot with CentOS base that you're providing?


----------



## xmj (May 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

The vulnerabilities aren't exactly new - 2011-XX-XXXX or earlier should give you a hint to this. What's new is that we've finally taken our time to update the vuxml. As to whether they're going to be fixed, sure, if you find someone to find it worthwhile to clean up five to six year old baggage ... ;-)


----------



## srobert (May 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I took a stab at installing these for the flash plugin support for Firefox. (I got tired of seeing the vulnerability warnings for the Fedora-based ports). I followed the instructions at http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/ but found that the flashplayer had no sound. (Video seemed OK). I installed the audio/linux-c6-alsa-plugins-oss, but couldn't configure to get the sound working. I had selected the pulseaudio option in the Firefox. Do you think it would it help to rebuild Firefox with the alsa option instead? 
Failing to get it to work, I reluctantly disabled the vulnerabilities check and went back to the linux_base-f10 ports for now.


----------



## fernandel (May 22, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I did install Skype 4 (CentOS 6.5) and it works very well but the problem started two days ago: Skype doesn't start. Than I tried from terminal and I got:


```
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
```

Then I deleted the Skype directory and started Skype again and it works. But after quit and start again I have the same problem as I wrote above.

My system is FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and I use KDE 4.12.5

Thank you.


----------



## IdaFFullmer (May 29, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

@protocelt Can you suggest some drivers for 64 bit? I tried your given link but those drivers are not supporting 64 bit. Waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aorchid (May 30, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Just another note about some of the linux ports. The new net/citrix_ica from the git repository and built with c6 instead of f10, i.e., after merging the git repository into ports, does not work. It complains about not having permission to run /usr/local/ICAClient/wfica. The prior port, before merging, worked fine. It did have some files in odd places though.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				IdaFFullmer said:
			
		

> Protocelt Can you suggest some drivers for 64 bit? I tried your given link but those drivers are not supporting 64 bit. Waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance.


Although you were addressing some other person... will you, meantime, tell the whole story about the "drivers"? Perhaps, somebody else will be able to help?


----------



## protocelt (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				IdaFFullmer said:
			
		

> @protocelt Can you suggest some drivers for 64 bit? I tried your given link but those drivers are not supporting 64 bit. Waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance.



Hi @IdaFFullme, 

I'm not sure what you're asking, but if you're asking about webcam drivers, no OEM drivers exist for webcams used with FreeBSD. The webcam drivers are handled by the multimedia/webcamd port. If you need more information it may help to post your question in a more appropriate forum as you'll most likely get better answers and it is a bit off topic for this thread topic.

Regards


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				fernandel said:
			
		

> I did install Skype 4 (CentOS 6.5) and it works very well but the problem started two days ago: Skype doesn't start. Than I tried from terminal and I got:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes, I now have the same problem with skype: it doesn't start and moving /compat/linux/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf out of the way doesn't halp the matter, of course.


----------



## fernandel (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> fernandel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works again after restarting the computer.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

No, not here. Ports updated to the last version of each, even net-im/skype4 reinstalled -- just silently doesn't work.
Have no idea what to do now... truss shows nothing that would betray malfunction. No /home/user/Skype directory exists either... so this time don't know what to do to make it work.


----------



## scottro (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

For what it's worth, on a fresh FreeBSD-10 install, then installing ports with `portsnap fetch update`, then using git to get the latest version, it's still working quite well fo for me.   Installed the c6 ports, including sound as described in the README, then the skype4 port, and everything was fine.  No problems such as have been mentioned, such as being unable to restart it without restarting the machine.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Funny thing: it works when called with sudo and doesn't as regular user!


----------



## scottro (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Wild stab in the dark---either sound or video has a permissions issue.  Make sure you're a member of the webcamd group for video.  For sound---hrrm, I don't think I ever had to do anything as far as that goes.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Nope, webcamd membership didn't fix it.


----------



## scottro (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Sorry I can't be of more help. It almost certainly sounds like a permissions issue of some sort, but I don't know what.  Another suggestion if you feel like taking the time is to create a new user, and see if that user has the same problems.  If so, then it's something  in your profile, but I have no idea what.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Right, that's a good idea, thanks


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

How did you manage to get the _oss_ option in Skype? I only have _default_ and _hdmi_ and with both I can't get the microphone to work (sound output works though). I can hear myself if I enable the _Mic monitor_ in `ossxmix`.  :q I already tried another `mixer` dev in the ALSA OSS plug-in config.

I'm running 10-RELEASE with an ASUS Xonar D2X sound card (with the OSSv4 port and the `oss_cmi878x` driver, not the sound system built-in in the kernel).

Thanks in advance!

*Edit:* After putting `pcm.oss` back in pcm-oss.conf, I can select _oss_ as sound device. Still the microphone doesn't work (`ossrecord - | ossplay -` works by the way).


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				volatilevoid said:
			
		

> How did you manage to get the _oss_ option in Skype? I only have _default_ and _hdmi_ and with both I can't get the microphone to work (sound output works though). I can hear myself if I enable the _Mic monitor_ in `ossxmix`.  :q I already tried another `mixer` dev in the ALSA OSS plug-in config.
> 
> I'm running 10-RELEASE with an ASUS Xonar D2X sound card (with the OSSv4 port and the `oss_cmi878x` driver, not the sound system built-in in the kernel).
> 
> ...



Check out: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-March/090788.html


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				cpm said:
			
		

> Check out: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-March/090788.html


Hello @cpm,

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately adding another OSS device to pcm-oss.conf didn't help. I checked the output of `ossinfo` when running `ossrecord - | ossplay -` and when running Skype. Both times the output looks the same. The OSS tools and Skype both use IN/OUT of dsp0 - with the difference that ossxmix shows something on the input VU meter when running the OSS tools and when running Skype it doesn't. In the past I used Skype 2.x already because I had no luck with the ALSA variant but I don't want to use the old version. It's really frustrating.  :\


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

According to the above message, have you tried to tweak the sections into /compat/linux/etc/asound.conf? Here you've an example.

Also change pcm.oss and ctl.oss to pcm.!default and oss.!default in /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				cpm said:
			
		

> According to the above message, have you tried to tweak the sections into /compat/linux/etc/asound.conf? Here you've an example.


Didn't help. It also seems that Skype uses the settings from /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf as changes there are recognized by Skype.


			
				cpm said:
			
		

> Also change pcm.oss and ctl.oss to pcm.!default and oss.!default in /compat/linux/etc/alsa/pcm/pcm-oss.conf


That's the default. With that I have _default_ and _hdmi_ as available audio devices. With the entries changed to `pcm.oss` and `ctl.oss` I see _oss_ as an option (among others). Microphone input doesn't work with them either. It looks like the microphone is on mixer1 instead of mixer / mixer0 - changing these settings doesn't do anything. Skype just refuses to work.  :OOO  Is there any chance to get pulseaudio (yeah I know...  :x) to work? There is no CentOS 6.5 pulseaudio port (yet)...


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Yes, ALSA support was dropped so it will be added soon into the GH repository in order to install Skype 4.3. Unless Skype devs re-add ALSA support again.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				cpm said:
			
		

> Yes, ALSA support was dropped so it will be added soon into the GH repository in order to install Skype 4.3. Unless Skype devs re-add ALSA support again.


Well, that's at least something. Any other suggestions to get the current ALSA version running? As a last resort, I'd try the Linux version in a VM...

*Edit:* I hacked the audio/linux-f10-pulseaudio-libs port to use the C6 library. After that I couldn't get Skype to work at all; it wouldn't let me select the proper sound devices and somewhat crashed (wouldn't log in and shut down properly). I think I'll stick to the F10 ports and Skype 2.x for now. Maybe it's a problem with the audio/oss port but the on-board sound is extremely bad and finding a supported sound card which isn't > 15 years old is hard (already looked for a replacement for my ASUS Xonar D2X, but the "more interesting" cards lack recording support like the ESI Juli@ (with snd_envy24ht))...  :\


----------



## cvnmjs (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hello,
Many thanks for creating these ports. 

I see ports/Mk/bsd.pbi.mk is removed.  Does this require updating the repository? The missing file seemingly causes an error after merging the checked-out ports with the ports tree (as of this writing).

Cheers.


----------



## fernandel (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hi!

After the last days update of my FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE (amd64), Skype cannot connect. In /var/log/messages I have:

```
kernel: linux: pid 97136 (skype): syscall inotify_init not implemented
kernel: linux: pid 97126 (skype): ioctl fd=25, cmd=0x8b01 ('.',1) is not implemented
```

There are no other messages. I did try to connect with my phone and it works.

I also try to rebuild linux_base-c6 and I got:

```
portmaster emulators/linux_base-c6

===>>> Currently installed version: linux_base-c6-6.5
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for emulators/linux_base-c6 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for emulators/linux_base-c6 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for emulators/linux_base-c6


===>>> Starting build for emulators/linux_base-c6 <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for linux_base-c6-6.5
===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for emulators/linux_base-c6 <<<===
===>   linux_base-c6-6.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> basesystem-10.0-4.el6.noarch.rpm is not in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6/distinfo.i686.
=> Either /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6/distinfo.i686 is out of date, or
=> basesystem-10.0-4.el6.noarch.rpm is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6


===>   linux_base-c6-6.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> basesystem-10.0-4.el6.noarch.rpm is not in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6/distinfo.i686.
=> Either /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6/distinfo.i686 is out of date, or
=> basesystem-10.0-4.el6.noarch.rpm is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-c6

===>>> make build failed for emulators/linux_base-c6
===>>> Aborting update
```

Thank you.


----------



## lemle (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hello,

I had the same problem. I am updated to the latest (4.3) Skype version. It connects, shows the contacts, but *I* cannot do anything else.


----------



## lemle (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

The old Skype versions are not working anymore:

http://blogs.skype.com/2014/07/16/updat ... xperience/

Please correct me, if *I* misunderstood it.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				lemle said:
			
		

> The old Skype versions are not working anymore:
> 
> http://blogs.skype.com/2014/07/16/updat ... xperience/
> 
> Please correct me, if *I* misunderstood it.


Yes, it was announced here.


----------



## paradox404 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				lemle said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I had the same problem. I am updated to the latest (4.3) Skype version. It connects, shows the contacts, but *I* cannot do anything else.



I find a workaround. First you need to use this guide. Second thing - use dynamic distribution binary skype 4.3, remove (or move) your ~/.Skype directory and log in into your account *with* checked box "Automatically login...". Then `killall -9 skype` and run working previous version 4.2 and have a fun).


----------



## free-and-bsd (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Hi there, @xmj  Thank you for the great job you've been doing about this emulators/linux_base-c6 port! 
I have a question. Now that quite some time has passed from the start, has your emulators/linux_base-c6 been merged into the ports tree? I was updating ports today, and the port was automatically updated by portmaster from version 6.5  to 6.5_1. So are all your other ports linked to this one being merged into the ports tree? Or should I still update using git?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

The instructions are in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Always, always, *always* check that file before updating or installing ports.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> The instructions are in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Always, always, *always* check that file before updating or installing ports.


Right .
So the answer is YES, and I'm glad. Great job, @xmj !!


----------



## ironudjin (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I have a problem with new version of Skype. When I start it, it freezes and in console I see:

```
Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:108, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting
```
Should I create bug for it or it's known issue?

UPDATE: Also I've found following in /var/log/messages:

```
Oct  1 23:36:54 IRON kernel: linux: pid 66794 (skype): ioctl fd=41, cmd=0x8b01 ('',1) is not implemented
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: linux: pid 66794 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op FUTEX_WAIT_REQUEUE_PI not implemented
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: 
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: linux: pid 66838 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PI not implemented
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: 
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: linux: pid 66794 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI not implemented
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: 
Oct  1 23:36:58 IRON kernel: linux: pid 66838 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_LOCK_PI not implemented
```
For now I'm rolled back to previous veriosn of Skype.

P.S: FreeBSD 10.1-BETA3 r272252.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I've got a similar problem with games/linux-doom3, which worked great with f10.


----------



## ankscorek (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I was trying to install flash plugin for firefox when


```
linux-f10-png-1.2.37_2 is vulnerable:
png -- memory corruption/possible remote code execution
```

What next after no desktop environment and only twm working https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=48271
Is FreeBSD-10.0-release stable with xorg?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

This thread is about the linux-c6 ports.  Your error message shows that you were installing the wrong ones.  See /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20140922.


----------



## ankscorek (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

will linux-c6 enable the flashplugin in firefox?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Yes.


----------



## ankscorek (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

yes of course it does. I installed the c6 base and flashplugin after removing the f10 base and plugin. I also installed nspluginwrapper.

however when I try to play youtube videos I only get a black screen.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

As the Firefox user (not root), you must reinstall the plugin:

```
$ nspluginwrapper -a -r
$ nspluginwrapper -a -i
$ nspluginwrapper -l
/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
/home/wblock/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/linux-firefox/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```


----------



## ankscorek (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

I tried to re-install nspluginwrapper as a normal user but as expected I could not proceed due to permission denied.

However the steps shown above was carried out in the same way.

flashplugin is still not working


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

It works here.  I don't know what else to suggest, other than the basics of checking for missing libraries (`pkg_libchk -qo`) and other software conflicts.  Make sure that the mounts needed by the Linux environment have been added to /etc/fstab, and that there have not been any misguided optimizations (CFLAGS[/files]) settings added to /etc/make.conf.


----------



## ankscorek (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

The procedure adapted was that of editing /etc/make.conf with the override lines


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6

OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORT=c6
```

c6 base port was installed. However when I tried to install c6 Flash plugin error message saying 


```
FATAL ERROR ENCOUNTERED
```

The override lines were deleted and c6 flash plugin was successfully installed.

Next when I tried to install nspluginwrapper it was picking up dependencies from f10 ports. Hence again enabled the override lines in make.conf and managed to install nspluginwrapper.

Then the usual nspluginwrapper commands to check the libraries.so are linked was done successfully. But I am not getting Youtube working. The only thing is that now the Youtube does not complain of missing plugin but I am still getting a black screen.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Please make sure you have followed *all* the steps in /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140922.


----------



## ankscorek (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: [CFT] linux_base-c6 with CentOS 6.5, linux-c6 ports, Sky*

Thanks @wblock@,

The stepwise procedure in /usr/ports/UPDATING along with minor tweaks aided the c6 to work with nspluginwrapper.


----------



## vadimk (Oct 8, 2015)

Is this thread still alive?  http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/ gives 404.  Where is Skype4 code for C6 now ?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 8, 2015)

vadimk said:


> Is this thread still alive?  http://github.com/xmj/linux-ports/ gives 404.  Where is Skype4 code for C6 now ?



Please, take a look:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2015-August/100042.html


----------



## vadimk (Oct 8, 2015)

This thread is for 11- branch. Resent port tree contains Skype 4.3 and when I run `make install`  on my 10.2-STABLE I got :

```
===>  skype4-4.3.0.37,1 is marked as broken: Skype 4.3 requires Linux 2.6.32 emulation..
```

Is there any chance to run Skype 4 at 10.2 ?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 8, 2015)

vadimk said:


> This thread is for 11- branch. Resent port tree contains Skype 4.3 and when I run `make install`  on my 10.2-STABLE I got :
> ===>  skype4-4.3.0.37,1 is marked as broken: Skype 4.3 requires Linux 2.6.32 emulation..
> 
> Is there any chance to run Skype 4 at 10.2 ?



I'm afraid that is not possible to use Skype4 on FreeBSD 10.2 ATM. You will need to switch from 10.2-RELEASE to 11-CURRENT.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 9, 2015)

cpm said:


> I'm afraid that is not possible to use Skype4 on FreeBSD 10.2 ATM. You will need to switch from 10.2-RELEASE to 11-CURRENT.


It is possible if you have previous version and than install 4.3, delete "skype" from 4.3 and replace with the previous version. I think that is described somewhere in the Forum.
BTW: I use Skype on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 9, 2015)

fernandel said:


> It is possible if you have previous version and than install 4.3, delete "skype" from 4.3 and replace with the previous version. I think that is described somewhere in the Forum.
> BTW: I use Skype on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE



Thanks for your feedback, fernandel

If you point out the thread which explains how to use Skype4 on 10.2-RELEASE will be very helpful.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 9, 2015)

cpm said:


> Thanks for your feedback, fernandel
> 
> If you point out the thread which explains how to use Skype4 on 10.2-RELEASE will be very helpful.


One page back, "paradox404" post:


> I find a workaround. First you need to use this guide. Second thing - use dynamic distribution binary skype 4.3, remove (or move) your ~/.Skype directory and log in into your account *with* checked box "Automatically login...". Then killall -9 skype and run working previous version 4.2 and have a fun).



And as I wrote before I use Skype all the time.


----------



## vadimk (Oct 12, 2015)

All instructions reference at the end to xmj@ repository on github that does not exist anymore. That is why I posted to this thread. I will try checkout specific SVN revision where ports contain Skype 4.2 and will try to install it.


----------



## vadimk (Oct 12, 2015)

Official ports tree has 4.3 as initial version of net-im/skype4. I guess 4.2 has never being merged into. I see that the only way to get Skype working is to update to 11-CURRENT version. At least that should be possible then.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 12, 2015)

vadimk said:


> Official ports tree has 4.3 as initial version of net-im/skype4. I guess 4.2 has never being merged into. I see that the only way to get Skype working is to update to 11-CURRENT version. At least that should be possible then.



If you want it I will send you a file "skype" and you should replace version 4.3 in /usr/local/share/skype/ with mine.


----------



## vadimk (Oct 13, 2015)

fernandel said:


> If you want it I will send you a file "skype" and you should replace version 4.3 in /usr/local/share/skype/ with mine.



Thank you fernandel, but I think this will not be enough. I can install Skype 2.0 only  and changing its binary to 4.3 will hardly work.  I have found old Skype 4.2 ports archive and was able to cheat it with *-c6 libraries during compilation instead of *-f10, but during run-time it threw exception regarding *-f10 library conflict. Now I even doubt that *-c6 version of Skype for BSD exists.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 27, 2015)

BTW, in 11-CURRENT skype didn't work for me "out of the box", that is, with standard installation. I had to add a couple of RPMs (pulseaudio-libs-glib RPM extracted manually + one other linux-c6 port) to the /compat/linux installation manually to make it work. 
But then some apps under wine work better in 11-CURRENT, I guess it's due to those additional system calls supported by the 11 kernel.


----------

